# Omnisphere 2!



## jneebz (Jan 22, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/117503596

-Jamie


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 22, 2015)

https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/omnisphere-2/


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 22, 2015)

Price :D 

https://www.spectrasonics.net/sales/techshop/?main_page=product_info&products_id=28


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 22, 2015)

G.R. Baumann @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Price :D
> 
> https://www.spectrasonics.net/sales/techshop/?main_page=product_info&products_id=28



ONLY???


----------



## TravB (Jan 22, 2015)

Not available til April 30th according to Spectrasonics' websit... :-(


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 22, 2015)

Waywyn @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> G.R. Baumann @ Thu Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Price :D
> ...



Amazing isn't it Alex? I said it before, I say it again, Omnipshere is by far the very best investment into synths (hard or soft) I have ever made.

Sent an email to Simon Stockhausen pre purchasing anything he creates, and create he will....I bet :lol:


----------



## stonzthro (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 22, 2015)

Can't wait to see what the ORB attractor is about....


----------



## apessino (Jan 22, 2015)

jneebz @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> https://vimeo.com/117503596
> 
> -Jamie



Wow! :shock:


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 22, 2015)

Great stuff!


----------



## TakeABow (Jan 22, 2015)

Happening Status = Yes!

Upgrade pricing is available too according to the thread on GS.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 22, 2015)

Stunning, Speechless, AWE

Available April 30th

FYI for those Omni 1 users;
$249 to upgrade
$199 if you own Omni, Stylus, Trillium


----------



## cc64 (Jan 22, 2015)

jneebz @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> https://vimeo.com/117503596
> 
> -Jamie



Wow @ 5:52 is that Thomas Newman?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

cc64 @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> jneebz @ Thu Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> > https://vimeo.com/117503596
> ...



I do think it is. Nice.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 22, 2015)

yep, and Diego's orchestra sound incredible as well.

What do you guys think of the peak at the new granulator ? Did you get the impression this in only what you can use user audio on ?


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 22, 2015)

cc64 @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> jneebz @ Thu Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> > https://vimeo.com/117503596
> ...



Yeppers!


----------



## Whatisvalis (Jan 22, 2015)

Dryden.Chambers @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> yep, and Diego's orchestra sound incredible as well.
> 
> What do you guys think of the peak at the new granulator ? Did you get the impression this in only what you can use user audio on ?



Interesting, I hope that's not the limit with audio import and we can map our own samples to create instruments.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 22, 2015)

Happiest day in my history of beta testing! I'll have trouble sleeping until I get my hands on it. :shock:


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 22, 2015)

From Michael at Spectrasonics...

"Actually Granular will work with all the DSP waveforms in Omnisphere2 as well as the samples and user audio."

For you Alchemy cats, does the new Granular sin the preview video ound similar to the one in Alchemy ?



Whatisvalis @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Dryden.Chambers @ Thu Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> > yep, and Diego's orchestra sound incredible as well.
> ...


----------



## TheWillardofOZ (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm a little confused by the pricing. Will this be sold as two individual units (Omnisphere 1 & Omnisphere 2) that work as one synth if you have them both?


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 22, 2015)

G.R. Baumann @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Amazing isn't it Alex? I said it before, I say it again, Omnipshere is by far the very best investment into synths (hard or soft) I have ever made.
> 
> Sent an email to Simon Stockhausen pre purchasing anything he creates, and create he will....I bet :lol:



1- And from what I heard, even people who own a second-hand license will be able to get an upgrade pricing. (I don't, but respect the way Spectrasonics respect your investment in their product).

2- Simon will be one to check for sure! I own a few of his libraries, as well as for Alchemy & PadShop Pro.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow - free for new users?

Seems like one can make a small saving and enjoy the use of 1.5 in the meantime.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 22, 2015)

Omni 2 $499

Upgrade if your a Omni 1 user $249
VIP upgrade for owners of Omni 1, Stylus RMX, and Trillian $199



TheWillardofOZ @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> I'm a little confused by the pricing. Will this be sold as two individual units (Omnisphere 1 & Omnisphere 2) that work as one synth if you have them both?


----------



## TheWillardofOZ (Jan 22, 2015)

> Omni 2 $499
> 
> Upgrade if your a Omni 1 user $249
> VIP upgrade for owners of Omni, Stylus RMX, and Trillian $199



This is where I'm confused. It seems as though to upgrade I will have to pay $249 in addition to the $499 I paid for Omni 1, but someone new to omnisphere can buy it for $499. Are omni 1 and omni 2 going to be sold as two separate products and omni 1 users are getting a discount on omni v2, or am I paying $249 extra for a product I already own?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2015)

I guess it makes sense to have this as the Omni 2 thread from here on?

2 tips - at the bottom of the product page there's an interface tour - it's not that obvious that it's there. 30 screenshots going through all the main interfaces, lots of details to pour over. Most pages have changed, but you can see right away why - all looks for the better.

Also highlighting lots more browser features than were mentioned in the video

Fast Progressive Loading allows rapid auditioning
Browse Patches by Mood
Expanded Genres
Browse by Oscillator type
Boolean search options

The last is very handy. You can look at the genres and moods in those screenshots. They look INCREDIBLY useful, I'd buy it for those alone probably.

But... Undo undo undo?! Wherefore art thou?


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 22, 2015)

Here is the direct link to the slide show:
**can't seem to get a direct link for this, anyone ?**



Guy Rowland @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> I guess it makes sense to have this as the Omni 2 thread from here on?
> 
> 2 tips - at the bottom of the product page there's an interface tour - it's not that obvious that it's there. 30 screenshots going through all the main interfaces, lots of details to pour over. Most pages have changed, but you can see right away why - all looks for the better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Resoded (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow...


----------



## AmbientMile (Jan 22, 2015)

TheWillardofOZ @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> This is where I'm confused. It seems as though to upgrade I will have to pay $249 in addition to the $499 I paid for Omni 1, but someone new to omnisphere can buy it for $499. Are omni 1 and omni 2 going to be sold as two separate products and omni 1 users are getting a discount on omni v2, or am I paying $249 extra for a product I already own?




Yes, if you are a long time Omni 1 user, you will pay $249 for the upgrade. If you own all three Spec products, then you pay $199. If you have purchased Omni 1 in the past few months, they will upgrade you to Omni 2 for free.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 22, 2015)

Good grief. All sounds terrific. 

Though with all that new content, I'll be out of a job for a few months!


----------



## pkm (Jan 22, 2015)

TheWillardofOZ @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> > Omni 2 $499
> >
> > Upgrade if your a Omni 1 user $249
> > VIP upgrade for owners of Omni, Stylus RMX, and Trillian $199
> ...



That's how almost all software works. You pay full price for the software, unless you have an older version, in which case you pay less to upgrade. Kontakt/Komplete, Pro Tools, Cubase, etc. Once Logic went on the App Store, it lost the upgrade path, but it used to be the same way. I've spent probably $1800 over the years to end up with Logic Pro X, which new users can purchase for $200, but I've gotten to use Logic for much longer than they have.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 22, 2015)

There's a generous grace period too - anyone buying after October 2014 gets a free upgrade. I've been holding off on Omni for 3 years now wishfully thinking "Version 2 must be just around the corner..." but now I can get in at last! :D



Guy Rowland @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> But... Undo undo undo?! Wherefore art thou?


/obnoxious pedant mode
Wherefore actually means _why_ not where. In Romeo and Juliet, she is really asking "_Why_ did he have to be Romeo, a Montague." not, "Is he over there lurking in the bushes?"


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 22, 2015)

Undo did not make 2 per support , it's not as easy to implement as one would first seem, but remains on the list of requested features for consideration.



Guy Rowland @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> But... Undo undo undo?! Wherefore art thou?


/obnoxious pedant mode
Wherefore actually means _why_ not where. In Romeo and Juliet, she is really asking "_Why_ did he have to be Romeo, a Montague." not, "Is he over there lurking in the bushes?"[/quote]


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 22, 2015)

WOW!

Spectrasonics rocks!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 22, 2015)

Hm... I think I've missed out on the joy of Omnisphere long enough. Time to save up!


----------



## blougui (Jan 22, 2015)

TheWillardofOZ @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> > Omni 2 $499
> >
> > Upgrade if your a Omni 1 user $249
> > VIP upgrade for owners of Omni, Stylus RMX, and Trillian $199
> ...



Yes, you'll have to pay 249$ to upgrade, not for a product you allready own. Unless you purchased Omni 1 since october 2014 - then the upgrade is free.
Same price policy than Komplete bundle from Native, I guess: you pay the upgrade if you already own the previous version but the new bundle itself is about the same price than the previous version - hence the feeling I guess you're talking about.
Erik

EDIT : oops, didn't see Pkm post, making the "right" answer first. :oops:


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 22, 2015)

Can we get a Gobsmacked Matt ?  



TheUnfinished @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Good grief. All sounds terrific.
> 
> Though with all that new content, I'll be out of a job for a few months!


----------



## musophrenic (Jan 22, 2015)

Literally sat here applauding as I watched the video. Congratulations to the whole world.


----------



## EddieLovesYou (Jan 22, 2015)

Love it, love the video.

Eric now =


----------



## jneebz (Jan 22, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> I guess it makes sense to have this as the Omni 2 thread from here on?


Truly sorry about that Guy! I didn't realize there was a discussion going on about v2 in the other thread...tried to delete my post here and it didn't work :shock: 

Either way, I guess there's plenty of basking to do in both threads


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 22, 2015)

Got a tweet from Spectrosonics saying distributors will have a discount on the upgrade price (prob the standard $20  ) but it's def worth the $249. Audio import with it's own browser is awesome as well as the locking feature.

@Unfinished - you may feel out of a job but with user audio and all the new features your patches are going to rock!! Saddle up to Eric for a beta copy and get developing!! o-[][]-o


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 22, 2015)

Is anybody who owns Omni 1 looking at all this and thinking "Nah, I'm not going to upgrade" ?


----------



## eric aron (Jan 22, 2015)

so happy for the news


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jan 22, 2015)

NYC Composer @ 23rd January 2015 said:


> Is anybody who owns Omni 1 looking at all this and thinking "Nah, I'm not going to upgrade" ?


I certainly am but I will upgrade anyway because I always do.  It's a fantastic synth!

Two things:

1) this is an update we probably should have seen 2-3 years ago. There are some nice new features but seriously nothing really mind blowing. New patches, browser, ARP, filters, that's it for me. I don't care for granular and sample import.

2) The biggest surprise to me is the update price. So far I always considered Spectrasonics pricing policy super fair and generous. But here is the thing: as a VIP customer I paid $149 for the initial Omnisphere release and $99 for Trillian. So two new instruments for $249. Now they charge me $200 for just an 2.0 update. Am I the only one who finds this odd?


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 22, 2015)

TheUnfinished @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Good grief. All sounds terrific.
> 
> Though with all that new content, I'll be out of a job for a few months!



Haha this just being announced pretty much castrates any notions I had of releasing a library this year....although I could see a "if you cant beat em, join em" scenario playing out 

-DJ


----------



## proxima (Jan 22, 2015)

Given the rumors, I was holding off buying until the announcement. I'm a bit sad that it's not available until April, but then I guess I can just get Omnisphere 1 with the free upgrade. As a bonus it'll make me appreciate the new interface more.


----------



## Udo (Jan 22, 2015)

I know we can input are own sounds, but does that also mean we can use our own samples? There's a potential difference, depending on how that input is treated.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 22, 2015)

I think your the first 8) 



NYC Composer @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Is anybody who owns Omni 1 looking at all this and thinking "Nah, I'm not going to upgrade" ?


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 22, 2015)

WOW!!! I can't wait! Loved what I saw and heard  The new sound matching and locking stuff will be a great time saver! Looking forward to hearing more details about the import of own samples... (same question as Udo...(posting above me))

Marco


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 22, 2015)

Dryden.Chambers @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> I think your the first 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not me, bud. I bought it while he was just planning it


----------



## fiestared (Jan 22, 2015)

Very impatient to try it. When we (the veterans) bought Atmosphere at the very beginning, we didn't imagine that "age" latter we would have an update !

Did you notice how young and healthy Eric looks, this guy has a secret... 0oD 
F.red


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 23, 2015)

It's only just dawning on me - Omnisphere is now a platform, not just a proprietary synth. And its a hugely significant one. Speaking only for myself of course, but for sound design type libraries, it will be preferable to Kontakt. We could do with a lot more details of course, regarding what can and can't be done with sample import. It looks from image 28 on the Spectrasonics interface tour (or click here for speed - https://app.box.com/s/qlgk34tytvh8tfmpyahx07h3lkxhvldj ) that while we get playback control of round robin, velocity and pitch, it's not clear how much the user is able to control of their own samples. I suspect not much - so it's a relatively crude import of a sample, to be used as a source for manipulation, not as a sampler per se. But that's still obviously hugely more than we had in the past. Add on the expanded synthesis options, and there's stacks of potential.

I know I keep banging on about the browser, but it's central to why Omni is as good as it is. Third party devs will need to get their tagging in line with Spectrasonics' own (again!) but once there, its such a useful way to work.

Kontakt-based synths I usually find wanting in some way. No problems there with Omni 2. 

I'd love to get a Daniel James Spectrasonics expansion  And it goes without saying that The Unfinished has more unfinished business to do. It would be terrific if Spectrasonics allowed you guys in on the beta testing program.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 23, 2015)

A few more Twitter-trawled and Glenn-o KVR factoids (Glenn-o is a spectrasonics employee):

14GB extra space used by Omni 2 - full install is 64GB

5 new random source modulation options

Backwards compatible - all Omni 1 patches the same in Omni 2, with legacy granular mode.

Upgrades downloadable, full product still boxed only

Omni 1 used license good for upgrade

OmniTR iPad app compatible with Omni 2 from the word go

Orb automatable through the DAW

One poster at KVR wrote the following:



> hibidy wrote:
> Very disappointed there is never going to be an RMX update (let's face it, if not by now, never)



And Glenn-o responded with:



> Never say never.



On the last point, the website also says of Omnisphere 2 "This is the first v2.0 of any Spectrasonics instrument ". So my hunch is that we won't see Trilian and Stylus updates just yet, but they will come in their own time.

EDIT - not 100% sure on this, but my sense is that Omnisphere 2 will replace Omnisphere 1 as a plugin ie old projects will load up the new plugin when installed.


----------



## FarleyCZ (Jan 23, 2015)

Damn, I resisted so long. SO LONG!!!! ...and my only two arguments were: All the samples are overused, you can't import your own. 
Damn, how should I resist now? Help! :D I don't have too much money now after a fresh Albion purchase, but two months down it could be a different story. Help me save that 500 bucks somehow! :D


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 23, 2015)

Question for existing Omni users (on Windows): Are there any issues with storing the library on a non-system drive? I'm a bit short of space on my system disk.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 23, 2015)

I requested that from the day I had Trilian installed and all them sounds added to Omnisphere.

Now is reality!

:D 



> Tweak Trilian Custom Controls Interface inside Omnisphere


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 23, 2015)

Ozymandias @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> Question for existing Omni users (on Windows): Are there any issues with storing the library on a non-system drive? I'm a bit short of space on my system disk.



Nope, no problems. IIRC, it's a simple option when installing.

Moving the folder later has proved a bit tricky, but if I ever run into trouble (windows user) I use a little program called dirlinker https://dirlinker.codeplex.com/ - it creates an alias where your folder used to be, and points it at a new location. Works perfectly, to Windows its invisible, it sees the files where it expects even though they now live somewhere else.

GR - yes, lovely to have the Trilian front page in Omni. Have to say, it formally makes the Trilian plugin redundant (though not the content of course)


----------



## AC986 (Jan 23, 2015)

NYC Composer @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Is anybody who owns Omni 1 looking at all this and thinking "Nah, I'm not going to upgrade" ?



@ $199? I think it's a definite for me. Always been a fan of the way Eric does the business.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 23, 2015)

Cheers Guy - good to know.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 23, 2015)

On a side note, I find it funny as Hell that Eric announces Omni2 on the very day Mr. Mario 'Goldmann sucks' Draghi announced to supply the banksters and Investors who caused this crisis with way more than 1,000 billion Euro over 19 months, which caused the Euro to fall to an 11 years low, and the stock markets to raise, of course.

I know, I can have a strange humor at times. :lol:


----------



## kclements (Jan 23, 2015)

NYC Composer @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Is anybody who owns Omni 1 looking at all this and thinking "Nah, I'm not going to upgrade" ?



I'm a bit disappointed there isn't a new update to Stylus. Omnisphere is great and I use it all the time, but this update makes me go "mehhh". Maybe I haven't watched the video close enough.

I'm sure I will update eventually, but it's not the highest priority for me. And this announcement didn't bump anything from the top of my list.

Cheers
kc


----------



## AC986 (Jan 23, 2015)

G.R. Baumann @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> On a side note, I find it funny as Hell that Eric announces Omni2 on the very day Mr. Mario 'Goldmann sucks' Draghi announced to supply the banksters and Investors who caused this crisis with way more than 1,000 billion Euro over 19 months, which caused the Euro to fall to an 11 years low, and the stock markets to raise, of course.
> 
> I know, I can have a strange humor at times. :lol:



When european sample developers start pricing in US $$ then you know you're in trouble. :wink:


----------



## Saxer (Jan 23, 2015)

as omnisphere is going to sound fatter and fatter eric himself loses more and more weight. cool.


----------



## Udo (Jan 23, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> .........
> It looks from image 28 on the Spectrasonics interface tour (or click here for speed - https://app.box.com/s/qlgk34tytvh8tfmpyahx07h3lkxhvldj ) that while we get playback control of round robin, velocity and pitch, it's not clear how much the user is able to control of their own samples. I suspect not much - so it's a relatively crude import of a sample, to be used as a source for manipulation, not as a sampler per se.
> .........



That's why I asked earlier:



Udo @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> I know we can input are own sounds, but does that also mean we can use our own samples? There's a potential difference, depending on how that input is treated.



It's a very important aspect to me and I'd like to see an official answer.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 23, 2015)

Udo @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Fri Jan 23 said:
> 
> 
> > .........
> ...



I think we'd know by now if it had full sampler-type functions. The gallery of screenshots is pretty comprehensive. I'd say it's 99% certain you'd only be able to input a sample as a basic soundsource, and that's the intention.


----------



## blougui (Jan 23, 2015)

FarleyCZ @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> Damn, I resisted so long. SO LONG!!!! ...and my only two arguments were: All the samples are overused, you can't import your own.
> Damn, how should I resist now? Help! :D I don't have too much money now after a fresh Albion purchase, but two months down it could be a different story. Help me save that 500 bucks somehow! :D



Make some money out of it ! :D 

Erik


----------



## Allegro (Jan 23, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> Speaking only for myself of course, but for sound design type libraries, it will be preferable to Kontakt.



Actually, you're also speaking for me. I feel the same. There are so so many little things that add up to make it my (or our) preferred choice for cinematic sound design and EDM stuff. 
Also, the best thing about Omnisphere is that it is for everyone. Noob, sound designer, sample whore, preset warrior, synthesis maniac, one note lazy guy, cheap bast**d? Its for you. But now, it looks like Omnisphere 2 is more about you.


----------



## Lloyd10 (Jan 23, 2015)

One simple question :

Does anyone know what Mac OS this will run on ?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 23, 2015)

The truth is that for the music I write, I don't need this update but it is so damned well done that of course I am going to buy it 

Congrats to the Spectrasonics team.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 23, 2015)

jneebz @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Thu Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it makes sense to have this as the Omni 2 thread from here on?
> ...



Just noticed this - good heavens, no need to be sorry! Makes sense to have a proper dedicated thread now that's its out, the old one was full of wish lists which are kinda moot now.


----------



## FarleyCZ (Jan 23, 2015)

blougui @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> FarleyCZ @ Fri Jan 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I resisted so long. SO LONG!!!! ...and my only two arguments were: All the samples are overused, you can't import your own.
> ...


Oh, man, I wish I was that good. :oops:


----------



## jiten (Jan 23, 2015)

BTW, I noticed you can pick up Omni 1 at Best Service for about $360, and I assume you'd be eligible for the free grace period upgrade to v2... Very tempting


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 23, 2015)

jiten @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> BTW, I noticed you can pick up Omni 1 at Best Service for about $360, and I assume you'd be eligible for the free grace period upgrade to v2... Very tempting



Yup, I'd be doing it right this millisecond if I didn't already own it.

Here's a youtube video of Eric's NAMM video presentation. I'm sure Spectrasonics will do a proper HQ version in the fullness of time - this a bit painful to watch and listen to. Actually the first half the guy or gal does a pretty good job then it starts to go all over the place.

Most of what's there is what we've seen or heard, expanded out some more. Nice on-the-fly patch creation sequence. He also mentioned that there are some phrases in Omni 2, which is new (he does a demo with an erhu phrase).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjSp0LVAups


----------



## Allegro (Jan 23, 2015)

^ Here is same presentation, different perspective. Maybe a little too different.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfq0DOod4DY


----------



## Vision (Jan 23, 2015)

Which novation keyboard controller is he using there?


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 23, 2015)

Vision @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> Which novation keyboard controller is he using there?



Whatever it is, it rules.


----------



## Eduardo Macedo (Jan 23, 2015)

Vision @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> Which novation keyboard controller is he using there?



Peter, it looks like a Novation 61 SL Mk II and, Ian, it definitely rules. =o


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jan 23, 2015)

jiten @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> BTW, I noticed you can pick up Omni 1 at Best Service for about $360, and I assume you'd be eligible for the free grace period upgrade to v2... Very tempting



I guess the time has come to actually get this thing. However I quickly looked around and only found the free grace period on other sites and not on Spectrasonics. Where is that confirmed?


----------



## jneebz (Jan 23, 2015)

@Fredrik

https://www.spectrasonics.net/sales/techshop/?main_page=product_info&products_id=28 (https://www.spectrasonics.net/sales/tec ... ucts_id=28)


-J


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Jan 23, 2015)

Reading the news of Omnisphere 2 this morning was the first time I said "YES!" out loud to any product release I can remember. VERY excited! :D :D :D


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 23, 2015)

kclements @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> NYC Composer @ Thu Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anybody who owns Omni 1 looking at all this and thinking "Nah, I'm not going to upgrade" ?
> ...



I'll upgrade immediately, but yeah, I would have been far more excited by a Stylus upgrade.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm sure i'll get flamed for this but I've waited many, many years for something new from Spectrasonics and this is it? I thought the long wait was going to reveal, not only upgrades to all of Spectrasonics products including a major overhaul of Stylus, but some new product as well. I was hoping for Heart of Africa and Asia to be included as sound sets. The upgrade price seems high as well. I'll be waiting for more videos that show off the new sounds before I upgrade. This makes me even more bummed that Camel Audio has closed its doors.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jan 24, 2015)

jneebz @ Sat Jan 24 said:


> @Fredrik
> 
> https://www.spectrasonics.net/sales/techshop/?main_page=product_info&products_id=28 (https://www.spectrasonics.net/sales/tec ... ucts_id=28)
> 
> ...



Ha, it was staring me right in the face. Thanks.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 24, 2015)

dpasdernick @ Sat Jan 24 said:


> I'm sure i'll get flamed for this but I've waited many, many years for something new from Spectrasonics and this is it? I thought the long wait was going to reveal, not only upgrades to all of Spectrasonics products including a major overhaul of Stylus, but some new product as well. I was hoping for Heart of Africa and Asia to be included as sound sets. The upgrade price seems high as well. I'll be waiting for more videos that show off the new sounds before I upgrade. This makes me even more bummed that Camel Audio has closed its doors.



No flaming, I promise!

The first thing to realise about Spectrasonics - "it's ready when it's ready". I read many posts over the years that literally said Eric and Co lie on a beach all day, counting their money. One person said that it was the best money making scheme ever devised - just release a synth one day, then sit back and watch the cash roll in. Then 6 years later, just release another one, presumably.

Omni 2 is the first answer to what they've been up to that's reached the point where they're happy for it to ship. The length of time it's taken should be obvious by the depth and quality of the result. But Eric has said multiple times they work on multiple products. I was hoping for more action with the others too, but clearly they're not yet ready.

For Trilian, I guess they port over the whole browser engine. (And here's a thought - of course we know the sounds and even front pages will load in Omni 2, wonder if we get a tagging update to get things in line with the new beast?). Then I'd expect a content update and maybe some of the new synth options too. That has to be simpler job than Omni 2, so not unreasonable to think it won't be so long for that to be ready.

As to the one so many of us are waiting for - Stylus - they've already hinted that it's being worked on. The only conclusion - it's just not ready yet. Eric said 2 years ago that one product they have has been in development for 13 years! My expectations for what finally arrives are huge, I'm expecting a dramatic overhaul and new features that no-one else has even thought of. Course I want it now, but I realise the reason why 95% of all Spectrasonics owners go nuts for everything they do is that they realise how high their quality control is, how deep the new features and content go.

As for Heart Of Asia - it seems like an easy win to put it in, don't know why it's not there. Or maybe it is - there are erhu phrases in Omni 2, was that the source?

Any which way, Omni 2 is still the stuff of dreams for me, upgrading isn't even a question . And I know when Trilian and Stylus updates are finally with us too, il feel exactly the same way about them. The real cost isn't the $199 I'll pay, it's the years of agony waiting for them.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 24, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Sat Jan 24 said:


> As for Heart Of Asia - it seems like an easy win to put it in, don't know why it's not there. Or maybe it is - there are erhu phrases in Omni 2, was that the source?



Forgive quoting myself, but this is a good question for Eric. According to the Heart Of Asia track listing here

https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/ ... -audio.php

There are indeed erhu patches. You can see and hear the Omni 2 erhu phrase @6.47 here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjSp0LVAups . Anyone familiar enough with Heart Of Asia to recognise it? Obviously there's more phrases too. I'd guess some of the content is indeed included (ditto more Heart Of Africa), perhaps not all though.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jan 24, 2015)

Not owned the 1st, but the option to get both for just £270.00 in the UK is just far FAR too good to turn down!


----------



## Eduardo Macedo (Jan 24, 2015)

Here's something nobody commented yet. 

Even though there's a better full browser now, there is only the 5 columns view mode with the 'info' added meaning that, atfer using the filters, there will probably be hundreds of patches to browse and a little space to read their names (15, to be precise) and that part of the browser it's actually where you should spend most of your time looking for a patch, since its quite fast to use the filters.

Hope they add the other view modes like before.

Besides that, it'd be cool to have the 8 parts above the browser like before to be able to choose patches for all parts without the need to close and open the browser for each part.

One last thing: Omni was in 1.5 version and they jumped to 2 so, what should be expected after the current 1.9.7 version of Stylus? ~o)


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 24, 2015)

Has anyone bought from Best Service?.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 24, 2015)

Rex282 @ Sat Jan 24 said:


> Has anyone bought from Best Service?.


Best Service is a good company if that's what you're asking about.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 24, 2015)

Eduardo Macedo @ Sat Jan 24 said:


> Here's something nobody commented yet.
> 
> Even though there's a better full browser now, there is only the 5 columns view mode with the 'info' added meaning that, atfer using the filters, there will probably be hundreds of patches to browse and a little space to read their names (15, to be precise) and that part of the browser it's actually where you should spend most of your time looking for a patch, since its quite fast to use the filters.
> 
> ...



Fair points. From memory you get 20 patches at at time at the moment, so it's a reduction but not a huge one. Does make you wonder if the real estate could be better used though - some of those categories are pretty short (none more so than the never-useful complexity). On the plus side, having more space for moods, genres etc might be quicker to experiment if you're not getting the right stuff. Perhaps it might be not aesthetically as pleasing, but I'd have preferred columns 1 and 2 full height, 3 and 4 half height with the info below, then the last column full height and wider for the results.

And I probably agree about getting access to parts being useful. Sometimes I just load a patch that I know I want (say a bass from Trilian), not touch it and onto the next... Though probably in truth I nearly always go away from Omni before coming back to the next part.


----------



## syashdown (Jan 24, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> It's only just dawning on me - Omnisphere is now a platform, not just a proprietary synth. And its a hugely significant one. Speaking only for myself of course, but for sound design type libraries, it will be preferable to Kontakt.


 

You got it now Guy! 

Although I'll still be working a lot with Kontakt as a dedicated sampler, the Omnisphere 'platform' as a sound design tool will wipe the floor with Absynth/Alchemy for sample synthesis IMHO.


----------



## Eduardo Macedo (Jan 24, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Sat Jan 24 said:


> Fair points. From memory you get 20 patches at at time at the moment, so it's a reduction but not a huge one. Does make you wonder if the real estate could be better used though - some of those categories are pretty short (none more so than the never-useful complexity). On the plus side, having more space for moods, genres etc might be quicker to experiment if you're not getting the right stuff. Perhaps it might be not aesthetically as pleasing, but I'd have preferred columns 1 and 2 full height, 3 and 4 half height with the info below, then the last column full height and wider for the results.
> 
> And I probably agree about getting access to parts being useful. Sometimes I just load a patch that I know I want (say a bass from Trilian), not touch it and onto the next... Though probably in truth I nearly always go away from Omni before coming back to the next part.



About getting access to the parts, I guess even when you tweak a patch, its just faster having all of them at your disposal whenever you need them. 

Choosing one patch, closing the browser, choosing another part, reopening the browser 8 TIMES, would be quite boring.

Guy, if you think about the previous 5 column mode and the new one, the difference is just 5 patches. 20 before (yeah, you got it right) and 15 now.

To be fair, it looks like the new Info button on the bottom right could hide the ''notes/tags'' below the search box, which would almost double the patch names area. 

But I was actually thinking about the other view mode, which is currently in the middle between the "info" and the ''5 column'' and that one, now is MISSING. 

In that mode you get 52 patches. Now, just imagine how amazing it would be that mode in the new browser. 

I can easily see it could fit a LOT MORE than 100 patches if they put that view mode back.


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 24, 2015)

Mystic @ Sat Jan 24 said:


> Rex282 @ Sat Jan 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone bought from Best Service?.
> ...



Thanks Mystic,

Yes I was.I bought Omnisphere last night .The money was withdrawn from my account and it is listed in my Best Service products however I haven't received a confirmation and they have not answered emails inquiring what is the situation.I'm not accusing just seeking to see if this is their procedure.

Rex


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jan 24, 2015)

Rex282 @ 25th January 2015 said:


> Mystic @ Sat Jan 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Rex282 @ Sat Jan 24 said:
> ...


Nothing to worry about. I have nothing but an excellent experience with Best Service. I guess its weekend and Omnisphere is not a download product. They will ship it to you during normal business hrs.


----------



## JerryS (Jan 24, 2015)

G.R. Baumann @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> On a side note, I find it funny as Hell that Eric announces Omni2 on the very day Mr. Mario 'Goldmann sucks' Draghi announced to supply the banksters and Investors who caused this crisis with way more than 1,000 billion Euro over 19 months, which caused the Euro to fall to an 11 years low, and the stock markets to raise, of course.
> 
> I know, I can have a strange humor at times. :lol:



I don't know that I found it funny, but I was thinking all week that Thursday was the big day with double announcements. Of course, Eric's was the more exciting as the ECB move was pretty well known and priced in.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 25, 2015)

From what I am getting so far, Omnisphere will not be able to import multisamples and edit samples in more complex ways. This of course closes the door for sound designers / developers who work exclusively with their own sample base material to be manipulated in platforms like Halion or even former Camel Audio Alchemy. 

I was very much so hoping for Omnisphere to open that door as well, but sadly that door remains closed.

Of course, it remains to be seen how useful the Audio import with limitted editing possibilities will be. It is designed for ease of use apparently. 

Omnisphere is not marketed as the power sampler, but power synth instead, and that it is beyond doubts, now even more so.

I was waiting to see what Spectrasonics comes up with before purchasing Halion, and with Alchemy gone, I am now going for Halion for the more advanced granular and sample manipulation.


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 25, 2015)

G.R. Baumann @ Sun Jan 25 said:


> From what I am getting so far, Omnisphere will not be able to import multisamples and edit samples in more complex ways. This of course closes the door for sound designers / developers who work exclusively with their own sample base material to be manipulated in platforms like Halion or even former Camel Audio Alchemy.



The door is not at all shut. You would be surprised what people can do with a single sample. Alot of the content in Project Alpha and Bravo work around a single sample concept....Providing one can distribute patches with custom audio, I can see Project Charlie being an exciting prospect for the future!

-DJ


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 25, 2015)

Daniel James @ Sun Jan 25 said:


> G.R. Baumann @ Sun Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I am getting so far, Omnisphere will not be able to import multisamples and edit samples in more complex ways. This of course closes the door for sound designers / developers who work exclusively with their own sample base material to be manipulated in platforms like Halion or even former Camel Audio Alchemy.
> ...



I understand that. I was referring to multisamples for the purpose to build and mangle your own libraries within Omnisphere, and that appears not to be possible, at the moment.

Then again, as I said too, it is from what I understand until now, and we have not seen the entire specs related to the current audio import feature, but I am reasonably certain that I understand this right.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 25, 2015)

Daniel James @ Sun Jan 25 said:


> Providing one can distribute patches with custom audio, I can see Project Charlie being an exciting prospect for the future!



Ooh, now there's a tantalising prospect.

It's incredible what you and other folks can do with the Kontakt engine, but more and more I turn to Omni as a source for anything that isn't strictly real sounding. Would love to see what you'd do with it, Daniel (well, on top of the factory patches you made for the Moog expansion....)


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 25, 2015)

Is there any detail on looping and/or cross-fading options?

Hoping Omni 2 goes a lot further than Absynth, which has seriously inadequate sample handling.


----------



## Consona (Jan 25, 2015)

FarleyCZ @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> Damn, I resisted so long. SO LONG!!!! ...and my only two arguments were: All the samples are overused, you can't import your own.
> Damn, how should I resist now? Help! :D I don't have too much money now after a fresh Albion purchase, but two months down it could be a different story. Help me save that 500 bucks somehow! :D


Haha, I'm in exactly the same position. Starting saving money just right now. :lol:

I love creating orchestral/ambient music so I cannot believe I don't have Omnisphere already, but all those new soundcrafting possibilities, just wow, it really feels like a must-have product.



Rex282 @ Sat Jan 24 said:


> Has anyone bought from Best Service?.


Yes, multiple times, no problems at all.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 25, 2015)

IMHO, people who are wondering if Omni can act as a sampler - or even those who are upset because it probably won't load multi/mapped samples, won't have waveform view (see KvR) - are wasting their time. I do agree that much can be done with one sample alone (see a good number of Atmosphere patches, for eg) by a good programmer.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 25, 2015)

agree, square pegs, round holes (albeit a great round one : )



Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Jan 25 said:


> IMHO, people who are wondering if Omni can act as a sampler - or even those who are upset because it probably won't load multi/mapped samples, won't have waveform view (see KvR) - are wasting their time. I do agree that much can be done with one sample alone (see a good number of Atmosphere patches, for eg) by a good programmer.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 25, 2015)

Paul DeBenedictus asked me at NAMM: "Jay, have we made it clear that Omnisphere 2 is _not_ a sampler? We are a little worried about that"

I said, "Of course, Paul, that is crystal clear to anyone watching Eric's YouTube video."

Maybe I was wrong


----------



## rgames (Jan 25, 2015)

My first response was like some of the others - somewhat underwhelmed. But you have to realize that Omnisphere is already such a great product that it's basically impossible to maintain the wow factor with an update. The 2.0 additions would be a major update for any other synth. But because Omnisphere is, well, Omnisphere it feels less impressive.

So, yeah, 2.0 lacks the wow-factor of 1.0 but it's still a great update and probably worth every penny. And let's not forget all the free updates along the way since 1.0....

rgames


----------



## Consona (Jan 25, 2015)

I wonder how deeply sampled are instruments like guitars, kalimbas, ethnic bells, etc.?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 25, 2015)

Consona @ Sun Jan 25 said:


> I wonder how deeply sampled are instruments like guitars, kalimbas, ethnic bells, etc.?



Not massively so by modern standards, if Omni 1 is anything to go by. The exceptions are the electric and acoustic basses in Trilian. Those aside, as comments above rightly say, it's not really what you buy it for - it is (and remains in v2) a synth, just a hugely expansive one.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 25, 2015)

So will this be the Alchemy replacement who have yet to use Omnisphere?
I've always wanted this app for quite some time. Unfortunately these rompler base synths put me further away from getting more involved in synthesis. I know you can sound design with it but something like this tempts me with using presets. 
I will get it some day.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 25, 2015)

Omnisphere is a great big digital synthesiser with some added benefits. If you want to get involved in synthesis, I would recommend a hybrid analogue hardware synthesizer like a Prophet or Moog.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 25, 2015)

rgames @ 25/1/2015 said:


> My first response was like some of the others - somewhat underwhelmed. But you have to realize that Omnisphere is already such a great product that it's basically impossible to maintain the wow factor with an update. The 2.0 additions would be a major update for any other synth. But because Omnisphere is, well, Omnisphere it feels less impressive.



I don't know, my wow factor is pretty high. The sound match and parameter lock is huge for me, as is being able to import my own samples/stems. And the new acoustic content looks to be outstanding (Diego's instruments, Thomas Newman strumming!).


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 25, 2015)

adriancook @ 25/1/2015 said:


> Omnisphere is a great big digital synthesiser with some added benefits. If you want to get involved in synthesis, I would recommend a hybrid analogue hardware synthesizer like a Prophet or Moog.



I don't understand this advice. When it comes to synthesis, you can get as involved as you want with Omnisphere's synth engine, which is deeeeep. One doesn't need hardware to get one's synth hands dirty. But... it's more fun with knobs, for sure!!


----------



## José Herring (Jan 25, 2015)

At Namm I saw EP demo of Omni 2. If Omni 1 is a beast, Omni 2 is a 2 headed beast with 4 arms that eats raw egg for breakfast.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Jan 25 said:


> adriancook @ 25/1/2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Omnisphere is a great big digital synthesiser with some added benefits. If you want to get involved in synthesis, I would recommend a hybrid analogue hardware synthesizer like a Prophet or Moog.
> ...



It's also the tactile relationship of the integral keyboard. And of the knobs. Yes you can get involved with Omni's synth engine and I bet a lot of users do, but presets would be an even bigger bet imo.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jan 25, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa @ 26th January 2015 said:


> rgames @ 25/1/2015 said:
> 
> 
> > My first response was like some of the others - somewhat underwhelmed. But you have to realize that Omnisphere is already such a great product that it's basically impossible to maintain the wow factor with an update. The 2.0 additions would be a major update for any other synth. But because Omnisphere is, well, Omnisphere it feels less impressive.
> ...



For me its neither. It's a nice update we all expected in one way or another - just 3 years late. Overall I am still disappointed because yet again no new products from Spectrasonics, no RMX 2. I really don't understand what EP meant (in 2008) when he stated that their own STEAM engine would allow them to release new products much faster when in fact the opposite happened. Well, we'll never know.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 25, 2015)

Recently became Zebrafied, and I can expect to now get Omnisphere 2.

Was going to get Atmosphere, then Omnisphere, but it didn't seem practical for performing with.

But the reverse and import of samples means it's time to jump for me.

Besides, EPershing has done so much for many of us with Roland and Spectrasonics this is the perfect way to say thanks for decades of his time.

Looks Beautiful....


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 26, 2015)

Guido Negraszus @ Sun Jan 25 said:


> I really don't understand what EP meant (in 2008) when he stated that their own STEAM engine would allow them to release new products much faster when in fact the opposite happened. Well, we'll never know.



Ya, I remember Eric talking about that. I guess things didn't quite pan out with the speed of Steam Engine development. I still think there were some problems with Spectrasonics behind the scenes that we'll probably never know about which delayed things with them. I'm just glad Eric is back up and running again. April 30th can't come too soon. o-[][]-o


----------



## blougui (Jan 27, 2015)

josejherring @ Sun Jan 25 said:


> At Namm I saw EP demo of Omni 2. If Omni 1 is a beast, Omni 2 is a 2 headed beast with 4 arms that eats raw egg for breakfast.


That eats raw chicken, bones and all for breakfast


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jan 27, 2015)

quantum7 @ 27th January 2015 said:


> Guido Negraszus @ Sun Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't understand what EP meant (in 2008) when he stated that their own STEAM engine would allow them to release new products much faster when in fact the opposite happened. Well, we'll never know.
> ...



Here is a little history:
Stylus (SOS review October 2002)
Atmosphere (SOS review February 2003)
Trilogy (SOS review April 2003)
Stylus RMX (SOS review January 2005)
Omnisphere (released September 2008)
Trillian (released November 2009)
Omnisphere 2 (release April 2015)

If anything their release patterns went south from the moment they went STEAM. 
To be fair, Omnisphere is of course a much deeper and more complex beast then what they did before. One thing I still don't get: why not more STEAM products like GUITAR, PIANO or whatever? I mean they have the engine, it would be just about content. My guess is that is what they planned initially (hence Trillian) but now decided to just have the one product and add content as time goes by.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 27, 2015)

Good (Spectrasonics) things come to those who wait. Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## Apina (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm a bit underwhelmed too. Of course I will get Omni 2 and I think it will be a great update. But nothing really groundbreaking. Maybe I'm spoiled and it's getting harder to really make an impression. And there are many new delevopers who have done a fantastic job with their libraries.

And good old RMX. I finally removed it from my template. I really hoped that there would be 2.0 or even some additional sounds and functionality. 

I've been a Spectrasonics fan for about 20 years and I still am. But world is moving fast these days and when the development is slow, expectations can become (too) high.


----------



## dinerdog (Jan 27, 2015)

I would say the EP/Spectrasonics is in a little tougher position than most developers, having released so many historic VIs (and soundsets - Distorted Reality anyone?) that it's not just 'creating new sounds', but ecosystems that previously weren't even imagined. There's no moving fast on that.

I'm sure his list of ideas would be thought of as impossible by most. He's not in it for the quick turnover. I think he's more obsessed with making a mark on the entire music world,whatever that takes. That's a good thing for us. I too would've paid dearly for a new Stylus/Rhythm plug, but imagine looking at all that's been done by Heavyocity, 8Dio, LADD, Hybrid Two, ProjectSAM, & Spitfire to name only a few. Imagine looking at all that rhythm and thinking "what can I do that will eclipse all that has come before"? I think that is the burden of being EP.

That being said, I'd LOVE to see little "MicroSpeck" libraries in the meantime. We are an impatient bunch for sure. :D


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 27, 2015)

dinerdog @ Tue Jan 27 said:


> I would say the EP/Spectrasonics is in a little tougher position than most developers, having released so many historic VIs (and soundsets - Distorted Reality anyone?) that it's not just 'creating new sounds', but ecosystems that previously weren't even imagined. There's no moving fast on that.
> 
> I'm sure his list of ideas would be thought of as impossible by most. He's not in it for the quick turnover. I think he's more obsessed with making a mark on the entire music world,whatever that takes. That's a good thing for us. I too would've paid dearly for a new Stylus/Rhythm plug, but imagine looking at all that's been done by Heavyocity, 8Dio, LADD, Hybrid Two, ProjectSAM, & Spitfire to name only a few. Imagine looking at all that rhythm and thinking "what can I do that will eclipse all that has come before"? I think that is the burden of being EP.
> 
> That being said, I'd LOVE to see little "MicroSpeck" libraries in the meantime. We are an impatient bunch for sure. :D



Yup to all that. What's happened has sort of fit into where I'm going with it all - less is more. I'd rather have fewer, better products. And Omni is the perfect example of course. It's been out over 6 years, and it still gets used far, far more than any other synth I have.

Of course there is a balance. I've had to augment both Omni and Stylus to keep up with trends. But that can be over-stated too - unlike Apina, I couldn't conceive of removing Stylus - I'm so fast on it and it still does things nothing else can.

I get what folks are saying, the development does seem to have slowed, but those release dates don't tell the whole story. The features that got added in those missing years were pretty remarkable. And who's complaining about being given innovation and new content for free in their existing products rather than paying more for them in something with a new label? And just because we now know about Omni 2 (which I am still RIDICULOUSLY excited over, nothing muted here) doesn't mean they don't have a ton of other stuff on the bench waiting to be fully matured. It all takes time.

Bottom line is - I'd rather they were as slow as they are and as good as they are, then have them speed up but lose some of their quality control, generosity and innovation.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't want to speak on Eric's behalf, but IMO, his main motivation is not to rule the VI world, but rather to make the best instruments possible. Remember that he's a serious synth/music fan first, and that's what makes him run. And I can vouch that he pushes his collaborators in the best way possible.


----------



## dinerdog (Jan 27, 2015)

Ned, I don't think his main motivation is to rule the VI world at all (not what I meant to imply). He could have done that by releasing as many libraries/plugs as possible over the years. I'm just saying that I think he has the 'killer' instinct to do whatever it takes to make a "sea change" in that way we do things. Yes, a music/synth lover to be sure, but I think the brutal amount of work it takes to do what Spectrasonics has done is beyond any type of fandom.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 27, 2015)

I think _passion_ can make one do incredible things. :wink:


----------



## dinerdog (Jan 27, 2015)

Agreed, _passion_ covers all the bases. o-[][]-o


----------



## zvenx (Jan 27, 2015)

I too am still a bit disappointed that RMX wasn't the first spectrasonics vi to get a v2 update.....It was imho the one that by far needed it the most....(now of course if they announce and release it ready and available before april 30th JUST to prove me wrong it would serve me right )
rsp


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 27, 2015)

You know they've been working on their other stuff.


----------



## zvenx (Jan 27, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Jan 27 said:


> You know they've been working on their other stuff.



Yes....I suspected, Eric Hinted and Glenn hinted even more....
just wished the order was a bit different in release. But nothing has been released yet anyway so I could (hopefully) be wrong.
rsp


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jan 27, 2015)

It's more than just hints. It outright says it on the Omnisphere 2 page that this is the "first" of the V2's for their products.

If you stop and think about it - Omnisphere sort of has to be the first to get the update because it is the hub. Obviously it has to come before Trilian since it loads Trilian so compatibility wouldn't be broken with some under the hood changes or tagging changes (Trilian's tagging is getting updated along with Omni's). But also, if you think about how Omnisphere can get an envelope from Stylus RMX rhythm, you can't help but think that they are probably doing more things to make these work together and perhaps there is some similar reason to have Omni updated first.


----------



## zvenx (Jan 27, 2015)

that to me is a hint.....potatoes/potatoes .

I buy why it was done before Trilian, but don't agree with your reasoning why it was done before RMX....Either way, hopefully by this time next year we will have both (or all three although I don't really use trilian that much)

rsp


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jan 27, 2015)

zvenx @ Tue Jan 27 said:


> that to me is a hint.....potatoes/potatoes .
> 
> I buy why it was done before Trilian, but don't agree with your reasoning why it was done before RMX....Either way, hopefully by this time next year we will have both (or all three although I don't really use trilian that much)
> 
> rsp



Yeah it may be that their aim is higher too with Stylus. There are a lot of loop libraries and drum machine type things out there. They would have to make it pretty special these days.


----------



## anp27 (Jan 28, 2015)

I've never owned Omnisphere 1. So should I just get it now and then be able to get the upgrade to Omnisphere 2 for free when it comes out?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 28, 2015)

anp27 @ Wed Jan 28 said:


> I've never owned Omnisphere 1. So should I just get it now and then be able to get the upgrade to Omnisphere 2 for free when it comes out?



I'll make this simple - yes.


----------



## milliontown (Jan 28, 2015)

...and that's exactly what I've just done. Let's see what all the fuss is about


----------



## woodsdenis (Jan 30, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhkMBMQYETk&spfreload=10 (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhkMBMQ ... freload=10)

more from namm


----------



## AC986 (Jan 30, 2015)

anp27 @ Wed Jan 28 said:


> I've never owned Omnisphere 1. So should I just get it now and then be able to get the upgrade to Omnisphere 2 for free when it comes out?



Considering its one of the best software synths ever created, I would concur with Guy with another resounding yes!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 30, 2015)

woodsdenis @ Fri Jan 30 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhkMBMQYETk&spfreload=10
> 
> more from namm



Not much that wasn't in the other videos (and Eric forgot the browser!) but lovely to hear it with decent sound. That patch he makes with the Erhu phrase @about 5 mins... Phwoar.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 30, 2015)

The thing about Stylus is that I suspect very few people have explored all of its features, me included. I still find different uses for it though its been my most used plugin over the years. Also, there are a gazillion third party libraries for it- quite the cottage industry for third party devs. I own many of them.

Generally speaking, I'm not much of a loop guy - with the exception of Stylus. The included programming is awesome, many of the third party libraries are amazing, and it all makes Stylus loops (plus some editing) a better drummer than I am.

The included library of one shot drums sounds is simply amazing in its scope. Go through the snares and kicks in kit mode sometimes. Unreal.

All of which to say, sure, i'll be buying Omni 2 the day it comes out, but a Stylus 2 would be far, far more exciting for me. Trilian 2 would be great, but I'm ok with it as is, and it's my go to electric and acoustic bass.

Signed,
Unashamed Spectrasonics Fanboy (I may need an intervention)


----------



## MaverickNico (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks like a great update to me. It'll be great to be able to import our own sound samples.

I'm also hoping for a Stylus RMX update in the very near future. I don't use the sounds anymore but still get a lot of mileage out of the Chaos Designer with my own loops. I'm guessing they are porting v2 to the STEAM engine.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 30, 2015)

I so agree with everything, Larry.



MaverickNico @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> Looks like a great update to me. It'll be great to be able to import our own sound samples.
> 
> I'm also hoping for a Stylus RMX update in the very near future. I don't use the sounds anymore but still get a lot of mileage out of the Chaos Designer with my own loops. I'm guessing they are porting v2 to the STEAM engine.



Do you think so? I'm not so sure. Steam doesn't have any loop capability, while that's precisely what sage is for. I'm still sticking to my wild Stylus 2 predictions where we'll get a real blurring between audio loops and midi grooves made from one shots, being able to switch around elements of either. And PLEASE a tag browser! But I don't see them switching engines.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Jan 30, 2015)

I am pretty confident that Stylus will get an upgrade soon. It is still very popular. I'm hoping that it is integrated into Omnisphere, just like they did with Trillian. Having it under one package would seem to reduce cpu load and be more efficient. Also, if you think about it, the new menu in Omni 2 would work really well with Stylus.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jan 30, 2015)

I seem to remember that EP said (around the Omnisphere launch) that STEAM is for all non-rhythm instruments of Spectrasonics. Yeah, I doubt that we will see a STEAM RMX. 

Guy, yeah that Erhu in the demo is amazing. The claim of "a lifetime to explore" was never more real.


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 31, 2015)

jiten @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> BTW, I noticed you can pick up Omni 1 at Best Service for about $360, and I assume you'd be eligible for the free grace period upgrade to v2... Very tempting



Did anyone get this deal at Best Service?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 31, 2015)

Best Service will only ship Omni to Germany/Austria/Switzerland.

(Not that this matters for those of us who pay VAT, because the going rate for Omni is much the same elsewhere.)


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 31, 2015)

Apina @ Tue Jan 27 said:


> I'm a bit underwhelmed too. Of course I will get Omni 2 and I think it will be a great update. But nothing really groundbreaking.



I don't think Spectrasonics is a company that offers "groundbreaking" stuff. They rather set the "industry standard" for products with a superb quality that is totally reliable. it just sounds absolutely professional out of the box. To an extent, where it sometimes may get hard to give it a personal touch since Eric's signature shines through.
(i remember a scene in an episode of the X-files where there was a single loop from Distorted reality playing. It sounded great, but who was the composer?? 

Said that i'm wondering a bit what the consequences of "opening the sample pool" will be. Probably there will be countless 3rd party libraries that don't match the quality standard...and i guess the granular options will lead to billions of similar - somehow nice sounding but totally useless - textures.
You don't need to have heard many granular textures to have heard them all.
The brain creates its subcategories and generalizes a lot...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 31, 2015)

On grounbreaking...

Apple are often cited as pioneers and being groundbreaking, but of course it isn't true. Almost everything that has made them popular was pre-existing, it's just that Apple had a knack for ironing out the kinks and making it much more user-centred and pretty to look at. The idea of the tablet was a joke for years, it took the iPad to get it right.

There is a parallel with Spectrasonics of course. Almost every element of Omni was pre-existing, it's just no-one had done it as seamlessly or as well. The yawning cavern between the Omni UI and browser versus every other synth is particularly telling - it's the way we actually use a synth that determines how valuable it is to us (along with the sound). Equally telling that although Omni 1's browser was already miles ahead of the competition, they still upped it massively for number 2. I think their frame of reference isn't other soft synths or hardware, it's just looking and listening to how musicians actually work and then thinking outside the box.


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ozymandias @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> Best Service will only ship Omni to Germany/Austria/Switzerland.
> 
> (Not that this matters for those of us who pay VAT, because the going rate for Omni is much the same elsewhere.)



I was a bit surprised when my order was accepted and then let down when a week later they canceled my order and told me Spectrasonic will not allow them to ship to the US...when it's too good to be true... :cry:


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 31, 2015)

Is it significantly cheaper on Best Service than in the US?

I would've thought the street price would be about the same. Here in the UK, it's only slightly more expensive than it is on Best Service by about £10 or so.


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ozymandias @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> Is it significantly cheaper on Best Service than in the US?
> 
> I would've thought the street price would be about the same. Here in the UK, it's only slightly more expensive than it is on Best Service by about £10 or so.



In the US its' $479-$499US .Best Service "had" it in on sale for 360 US...... regardless to say I was very dissapointed when they canceled my order....I was going to buy Trillian also.


----------



## lowdown (Jan 31, 2015)

Because of the free update to Omni 2 for recent purchase,
and you are spending in GB pounds from UK,
Thomann is a good bet at the moment.
Pound vs Euro, means it is just under £268 for Omnisphere.
Plus free shipping.


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 31, 2015)

lowdown @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> Because of the free update to Omni 2 for recent purchase,
> and you are spending in GB pounds from UK,
> Thomann is a good bet at the moment.
> Pound vs Euro, means it is just under £268 for Omnisphere.
> Plus free shipping.



don't rub it in..... :(


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 31, 2015)

On another forum someone from Boston made this claim.

"Just ordered at Time+Space for a grand total of 232.51 Euros, which is only $262.39."

I don't believe it. I added it to the card and did not see this claim. Besides if you try to buy it in Euros you are charged VAT.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 31, 2015)

He mistook Pounds Sterling for Euros. Euro pricing is €298. So US is $335-ish. Plus shipping.
Still, quite interesting given current exchange rates.


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 1, 2015)

Just got my copy from a music store in Berlin! (Just Music - Moritzplatz) for 359€.

Omni was long overdue with me.

So far its great. So many presets and things to click on.
And every other time the strangest thing happens: 
I notice a sound from some series ore soundtrack.
Which is kinda fun. Sometime i just play a random patch an I am like:
Ah thats that one! I know it from this game ore that movie.


----------



## Ryan99 (Feb 2, 2015)

kitekrazy @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> On another forum someone from Boston made this claim.
> 
> "Just ordered at Time+Space for a grand total of 232.51 Euros, which is only $262.39."
> 
> I don't believe it. I added it to the card and did not see this claim. Besides if you try to buy it in Euros you are charged VAT.



I bought it for 298.71 Euros, minus a 15% voucher on Time+Space website. For this purchase, I get a voucher for 20% of a next purchase. I might buy Trilian with it.

I got hit with custom fees in Canada, but even with that, I saved a lot buying it from that website.


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 2, 2015)

I could be totally wrong, did I read/hear that Omni 2 will have Trillian's sound sets in it?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 2, 2015)

ryanstrong @ Mon Feb 02 said:


> I could be totally wrong, did I read/hear that Omni 2 will have Trillian's sound sets in it?



Sadly, you are indeed totally wrong.

You can load Trilian sounds if you have them installed into Omni 1 or 2. And with Omni 2 you get the front page that every patch has if you fire them up in the dedicated Trilian plugin (Omni 1 can't do that). But as to patches if you don't have Trilian installed - nah.


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 2, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Mon Feb 02 said:


> ryanstrong @ Mon Feb 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I could be totally wrong, did I read/hear that Omni 2 will have Trillian's sound sets in it?
> ...



Got it, thank you!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Feb 5, 2015)

the "Lock" feature alone makes this stunning and damn near groundbreaking. How anyone could be underwhelmed by this is beyond me.


----------



## Ryan99 (Feb 7, 2015)

Does anyone know if Trilian is planned for an upgrade to Trilian in the coming months or year?

I just bought Omnisphere 1 (with free upgrade to 2) and I got a 20% off voucher on my next purchase valid for 2 months from the website I bought it. I could get Trilian for a very good price, but since I already have many basses libraries, I'm in no hurry, so I don't want to buy it now and have to pay an upgrade price to Trilian 2 if it's planned in the coming year.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 8, 2015)

Ryan99 @ Sun Feb 08 said:


> Does anyone know if Trilian is planned for an upgrade to Trilian in the coming months or year?
> 
> I just bought Omnisphere 1 (with free upgrade to 2) and I got a 20% off voucher on my next purchase valid for 2 months from the website I bought it. I could get Trilian for a very good price, but since I already have many basses libraries, I'm in no hurry, so I don't want to buy it now and have to pay an upgrade price to Trilian 2 if it's planned in the coming year.



There will be a free patch update for Trilian, so the new tags from Omni2 will apply to Trilian's. Beyond that, the short answer is - nobody knows. I'd expect a full paid update at some stage. Personally I'd probably go for it now - you can load all of Trilians's sounds into Omni (there's some VIP patches too), and so if you run Trilian through Omni2, it's like an update anyway. When you think about it, it's likely to only be missing an actual content update when the full update comes for existing customers, so I'd have thought the upgrade cost be less than for Omni 2, and if you're saving 20% here anyway. The total difference might not be so great, but there's always the risk I guess.


----------



## Rex282 (Feb 8, 2015)

Ryan99 @ Sat Feb 07 said:


> Does anyone know if Trilian is planned for an upgrade to Trilian in the coming months or year?
> 
> I just bought Omnisphere 1 (with free upgrade to 2) and I got a 20% off voucher on my next purchase valid for 2 months from the website I bought it. I could get Trilian for a very good price, but since I already have many basses libraries, I'm in no hurry, so I don't want to buy it now and have to pay an upgrade price to Trilian 2 if it's planned in the coming year.



Ryan
If I can ask where did you get it from(and where are you) and how much?
Thanks
Rex


----------



## Ryan99 (Feb 8, 2015)

Rex282 @ Sun Feb 08 said:


> Ryan99 @ Sat Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if Trilian is planned for an upgrade to Trilian in the coming months or year?
> ...



I bought it at Time+Space website. I'm from Canada, so I could choose to pay at the lowest price available (between US dollars, Euros and British Pounds). I paid in Euro, it was the lowest price, no VAT to pay, 10 Euro for shipping. The price is around 299 Euros. I had a 15% off voucher on top of that to apply, so I got a very good price.


----------



## Mystic (Feb 8, 2015)

Does anyone happen to have the Moog expansion? Worth the $100?


----------



## blougui (Feb 8, 2015)

Mystic @ Sun Feb 08 said:


> Does anyone happen to have the Moog expansion? Worth the $100?


there you go my fellow :

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... light=moog
Erik


----------



## Astronaut FX (Feb 8, 2015)

Ryan99 @ Sun Feb 08 said:


> Rex282 @ Sun Feb 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan99 @ Sat Feb 07 said:
> ...



How is that possible. Time Space specifies for Spectrasonocs products they only ship to UK and Ireland.


----------



## Ryan99 (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe they added this restriction after I ordered it? You can try, because I received it in Canada 2 weeks ago.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Feb 9, 2015)

Mystic @ Sun Feb 08 said:


> Does anyone happen to have the Moog expansion? Worth the $100?



Very, very, VERY much so :!:  

To be honest, the value of the Moog Tribute Library is way higher than the 100 bucks they ask for it, if you only look at the serious amount of material and the top notch people who created this, it is obvious.


----------



## Rex282 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ryan99 @ Sun Feb 08 said:


> How is that possible. Time Space specifies for Spectrasonocs products they only ship to UK and Ireland.



Thanks Ryan,

Best Service said Spectrasonics wouldn't allow them to ship it out of Europe either.At first I thought it was because they made a mistake and sold it to me for $360(and it took them almost a week to tell me)....


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 10, 2015)

Great new interview with Eric here - http://m.musicradar.com/news/tech/spect ... ore-616236 . It's all good stuff, but of particular interest at the end:



> What's next for Spectrasonics?
> 
> "We're super excited to have a lot of things in the works. We've got things in the works for Trilian, and also RMX - we haven't forgotten about rhythm! - so there's a long future for all the things we do. And there'll be new instruments, too - not just the three we've done, but new ones."



EDIT - meant to link this too - https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TNiM3iXky38 . Look at the speed of the patch browsing at around 8m - wonder if it uses background loading? Also showcases the Trilian front page in Omni.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the link Guy.

I love the idea of sound match and lock. Fantastic tools.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 16, 2015)

Spectrasonics tweeted:



> @Spectrasonics: @ChaninOfficial Over 2,000 new SS and 2,000 new patches so far...but likely ever bigger!



(ss=soundsources)

And in reply to "I'll take 2,500":



> @Spectrasonics: @ChaninOfficial Actually….it will likely be higher than what you are hoping for and continuing to grow too.


----------



## Mystic (Feb 16, 2015)

Is it April yet?


----------



## tokatila (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok, so I received my copy of Omnisphere 1.5. 

How I have survived wihout Ceramic Bowlimba Flute or Oil Can Guitar Strum is beyond me.

Seriously, even going through presets the amount of content is mind-boggling, and there is more coming? And it's also a synth? I would be very happy for just a rompler with this content...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 23, 2015)

tokatila @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> Ok, so I received my copy of Omnisphere 1.5.
> 
> How I have survived wihout Ceramic Bowlimba Flute or Oil Can Guitar Strum is beyond me.
> 
> Seriously, even going through presets the amount of content is mind-boggling, and there is more coming? And it's also a synth? I would be very happy for just a rompler with this content...



Ain't it great?  

I've noticed the folks who are most enthusiastic about Omni generally tend to be those who need it to do a wide variety of stuff. If all you do is dubstep its overkill, but for us here who need to do pretty much anything and everything at the drop of a hat, the versatility and range quickly make it the essential go to.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 23, 2015)

tokatila @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> How I have survived wihout Ceramic Bowlimba Flute or Oil Can Guitar Strum is beyond me.



You obviously haven't got to Flaming Piano Mr Happy!

I can't live without Flaming Piano. It's awesome.

Actually I've got so many flaming pianos the choices become mind boggling. BUT Omni's Flaming Piano is a must.

There should be a competition for the best Flaming Piano track imho.


----------



## Kralc (Feb 23, 2015)

Okay asking a somewhat clueless question here, but if I buy this guy - http://www.timespace.com/product/OMNI-1 ... phere.html

Is it delivered as discs? (I just always see Omnisphere boxes hovering in the background of peoples pics of their setups, so I'm assuming it's a disc.)

Just moved to a MacMini with no discdrive yet, is there anyway to download?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 23, 2015)

Kralc @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> Okay asking a somewhat clueless question here, but if I buy this guy - http://www.timespace.com/product/OMNI-1 ... phere.html
> 
> Is it delivered as discs? (I just always see Omnisphere boxes hovering in the background of peoples pics of their setups, so I'm assuming it's a disc.)
> 
> Just moved to a MacMini with no discdrive yet, is there anyway to download?



Yes, you'll get Omni 1 discs, and then there's a download update when Omni 2 appears at the end of April.

Looks like when Omni 2 is released, the new version will be on a USB stick - Eric dropped a heavy hint that way the other day. But I think there won't be a download option for the whole thing.


----------



## Kralc (Feb 23, 2015)

Cheers Guy. I'll keep my poor fingers crossed for that USB stick!


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 24, 2015)

+ an USB DVD Drive is arround 30€. Always usefull to have one arround.


----------



## catsass (Mar 1, 2015)

Kralc @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> Cheers Guy. I'll keep my poor fingers crossed for that USB stick!



"In addition to the 8 DVD-ROMs that come in the box, Spectrasonics is starting a new Support Services area of their tech shop that will offer Alternative Installation USB Drives and Additional Download Installations for optional purchase. These services are available directly from Spectrasonics for registered users. The price of the Alternative USB Drive service will be $40 and the Additional Download Installation service price is $10"

http://blog.timespace.com/2015/02/spectrasonics-omnisphere-2-faq/ (Spectrasonics Omnisphere 2 FAQ)


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 1, 2015)

So If i have Trillian do I get the $199 upgrade price for Ominisphere 2?


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Mar 1, 2015)

sourcefor @ Sun Mar 01 said:


> So If i have Trillian do I get the $199 upgrade price for Ominisphere 2?



You have to have both Trilian and Stylus RMX in addition to Omnisphere 1. And all three have to be bought new, not second hand. I even have both Stylus RMX and Trilian, both bought new, plus the Stylus Xpanded set, bought new, and the Moog expansion, bought new. Only my Omnisphere was second hand and barely saved me any money I just came across someone wanting to sell years ago. I emailed Spectrasonics support and asked them if all of this was close enough to VPI (can't get any closer), and they said no. I have to say, I found it a bit harsh but oh well that's the way they are.


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 3, 2015)

adriancook @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> Actually I've got so many flaming pianos the choices become mind boggling. BUT Omni's Flaming Piano is a must.


I hear you, but I'm really hoping someone will sample a frozen piano, which I don't think has been done. I see a treasure trove there of sampling done at various states of freezing. 

Hmmm, with Omni 2 you can add your own samples. So maybe some enterprising library wizard will try this in the future.


----------



## AC986 (Mar 3, 2015)

snowleopard @ Tue Mar 03 said:


> adriancook @ Mon Feb 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I've got so many flaming pianos the choices become mind boggling. BUT Omni's Flaming Piano is a must.
> ...



Hadn't thought of that Snow! That's borderline genius. Have you mentioned this to Eric?

You could play say The Frozen Piano and at the end of the very last note, the whole thing just smashes into a million frozen pieces at the last hit of the key hammer. 

Or The Thawing Piano.

Or a Frozen Celeste. Or Frozen Marimbas played with Frozen Mallets (played while wearing gloves, naturally).

You don't need all this orchestral crap.




Unless it's frozen of course.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Mar 3, 2015)

Got some stellar support from these people today. I've been a long time Spectrasonics VI user, starting with Atmosphere and Trilogy when they came out. Updated to Trilian, but never to Omnisphere. The grace period for the upcoming v 2.0 (and a discount coupon from a retailer) made me pull the trigger. However... once installed, there were some problems, so I had to contact tech support. What followed were several e-mail exchanges within just a few hours, and the issue is now solved... Pretty amazing product support for a company with such a large user base. Kudos.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 29, 2015)

Upgrading to Omni 2 : 249
Buying Omni for 1st time: 499
Beta testing Omni 2: PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's all I'll say at this time. :mrgreen: =o


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 29, 2015)

Cool! 

BTW... Can you loop and/or crossfade-loop imported samples? One smiley for no; two for yes.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 29, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Mar 29 said:


> Upgrading to Omni 2 : 249
> Buying Omni for 1st time: 499
> Beta testing Omni 2: PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's all I'll say at this time. :mrgreen: =o



Yer tease...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't get a reaction from my wife when I mention this, so I figured you guys would appreciate!


----------



## Mystic (Mar 29, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Mar 29 said:


> I don't get a reaction from my wife when I mention this, so I figured you guys would appreciate!


The reaction I get for things like this is usually eye rolling. I feel your pain. :(


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Mar 29, 2015)

So this has where you have been ? : )



Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Mar 29 said:


> Upgrading to Omni 2 : 249
> Buying Omni for 1st time: 499
> Beta testing Omni 2: PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's all I'll say at this time. :mrgreen: =o


----------



## ag75 (Mar 29, 2015)

I bought omnisphere a few months ago when is 2 available? I'm so excited about this. I saw a demo at NAMM.


----------



## firepile (Mar 30, 2015)

ag75 @ Sun Mar 29 said:


> I bought omnisphere a few months ago when is 2 available? I'm so excited about this. I saw a demo at NAMM.


April 30.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 30, 2015)

Ozymandias @ 29/3/2015 said:


> Cool!
> 
> BTW... Can you loop and/or crossfade-loop imported samples? One smiley for no; two for yes.



The last person who let secret information out on a Spectrasonics update was shredded by the granular engine! I want to live, you know?


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 30, 2015)

Hehe, no worries.  I'll drop them a support email.


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 30, 2015)

AC986 @ Tue Mar 03 said:


> Hadn't thought of that Snow! That's borderline genius. Have you mentioned this to Eric? nYou could play say The Frozen Piano and at the end of the very last note, the whole thing just smashes into a million frozen pieces at the last hit of the key hammer. Or The Thawing Piano.


I actually indirectly floated the idea out there when SampleLogic first mentioned their Cinematic Keys. But they either were too far along, or didn't warm up to the idea (ahem!). 

There indeed could be a tremendous library made from frozen or freezing/thawing pianos. Just super deep freezing it then playing it. Pouring ice cold water over it outside in winter and playing it in various stages of the freeze. Pouring LN2 over it, placing ice cubes, or blocks, crushed ice or snow on the strings. On and on. Limitless possibilities. But the caveat would be this: You'd likely go through a dozen or more pianos in the process. And it also would be fairly wildly uneven. 10 piano freezes of the same LN2 trick could produce 10 different patches, depending on the amount poured, how much was poured on the hammers versus strings, etc. etc.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 20, 2015)

Might we see any previews before release day btw in 12 days? Know if will awesome but would love to hear something.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 20, 2015)

Dryden.Chambers @ Mon Apr 20 said:


> Might we see any previews before release day btw in 12 days? Know if will awesome but would love to hear something.



I think not - Eric tweeted last week that there wouldn't be any more previews before release day as they were snowed under.

10 more sleeps!


----------



## Astronaut FX (Apr 20, 2015)

Discounted preorder for upgrade available at Sweetwater. 

$229


----------



## catsass (Apr 20, 2015)

Omnisphere 1 (with free upgrade to 2) currently $399 at Sam Ash...


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 20, 2015)

I do have just the right project comming up for Omni II.
Needing all kinds of atmosheric ambient stuff.

So I am very much looking forward to the update!


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 20, 2015)

I do have just the right project comming up for Omni II.
Needing all kinds of atmosheric ambient stuff.

So I am very much looking forward to the update!


----------



## Whatisvalis (Apr 21, 2015)

Where can you get the VIP upgrade from? Is it download or USB stick?


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 21, 2015)

Download, Spectrasonics.com, April 30th

Countdown:
9 days



Whatisvalis @ Tue Apr 21 said:


> Where can you get the VIP upgrade from? Is it download or USB stick?


----------



## Ed (Apr 21, 2015)

I really hope reinstalling no longer needs a bazillion dvd's fed into my computer


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 21, 2015)

Ed @ Tue Apr 21 said:


> I really hope reinstalling no longer needs a bazillion dvd's fed into my computer



It never did, Ed... You just need to install the dlls from disk, cancel out and then on launch point Omni to the STEAM folder.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 21, 2015)

Just copy the steam folder and install the latest updates and authorize.

https://www.spectrasonics.net/support/k ... tegoryID=7

https://www.spectrasonics.net/support/k ... tegoryID=7

I'm sure the update for II will be pretty straight forward. I would get your Spectrasonics user password updated etc. in preparation.



Ed @ Tue Apr 21 said:


> I really hope reinstalling no longer needs a bazillion dvd's fed into my computer


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Apr 22, 2015)

No other product announcement in living memory has made as excited as I am about Omni 2.

I owe a lot to Spectrasonics and Omnisphere in particular. I was fortunate enough to semi retire from the royalties I earn for my music by the age of 38 (I'm 40 now). You would be appalled to know how heavily I've relied on Omni to create music, sometimes using multiple instances of it and nothing else. I honestly don't think I'd be where I am today without it. 

Omnisphere is the best instrument ever invented in my opinion. It's so deep and so incredibly versatile. It's the one instrument I couldn't live without.

Forgive my drooling rapture. The honest truth is that no other instrument, virtual or otherwise, has ever had such a tangible impact on my life and I can't wait to get my hands on version 2.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 22, 2015)

chrispire @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> No other product announcement in living memory has made as excited as I am about Omni 2.
> 
> I owe a lot to Spectrasonics and Omnisphere in particular. I was fortunate enough to semi retire from the royalties I earn for my music by the age of 38 (I'm 40 now). You would be appalled to know how heavily I've relied on Omni to create music, sometimes using multiple instances of it and nothing else. I honestly don't think I'd be where I am today without it.
> 
> ...



Ah what a great post. and I echo most of it. Well, I'm not a retiring point yet, but Omni has made a phenomenal difference to me too. It's the magic combination of speed, depth, versatility - I get irritable if I have to use any other synth really, the rest all seem so clumsy.


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Apr 22, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> It's the magic combination of speed, depth, versatility - I get irritable if I have to use any other synth really, the rest all seem so clumsy.



I so hear you. I have sooo many soft synths and inevitably I don't find quite the sound I'm looking for so I just whip out Omnisphere and get to work. 

Like Camel Audio Alchemy for example which I have used it quite a bit. I wanted to expand my horizons so I watched all the in depth tutorials and spent quite a bit of time working with it. And although I can see that it's a powerful synth with a lot of potential, it's just as not as easy to use as Omnisphere and I don't find as many inspiring sounds with it. I lose patience with it and go back to Omni 80% of the time. Same story with many other synths. 

Having said that, I'm having a blast with good ol' Albino 3 at the moment. Still love this one.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 22, 2015)

Countdown: 8 Days


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 22, 2015)

Dryden.Chambers @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> Countdown: 8 Days



=o o-[][]-o o=< :D _-) o=?


----------



## Mikedunn (Apr 23, 2015)

Zhao Shen @ Fri Jan 23 said:


> Hm... I think I've missed out on the joy of Omnisphere long enough. Time to save up!



You won't regret it... awesome piece of kit 8) 

I have just seen this thread (just joined the forum, glad I did already), did not know there was an omni update. Exciting news o=< 

Mike


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 23, 2015)

Countdown: 7 Days


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Apr 23, 2015)

Dryden.Chambers @ Fri Apr 24 said:


> Countdown: 7 Days


Swans are a-swimming.


----------



## Stradibaldi (Apr 23, 2015)

"Sound lock" is the smartest feature in a VI in a long, long time o-[][]-o


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 23, 2015)

What I do not understand is the Trilian GUI decision. 

It is good that you can get the main page of Trilian in Omnisphere. I was always fond of this feature, and I wonder why this did not make it into Omnisphere as well. 

Three pages: simple, edit, and the customizable main page.

Awww well, onto the wishlist for Omnisphere 3.0 :lol:


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 23, 2015)

Stradibaldi @ Fri Apr 24 said:


> "Sound lock" is the smartest feature in a VI in a long, long time o-[][]-o



I think the same, I was always pondering with what kind of azzblaster they were going to kick azz in 2.0. :lol: 

Then they came out with this jaw dropper. Really mind-blowing!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 24, 2015)

Stradibaldi @ Thu Apr 23 said:


> "Sound lock" is the smartest feature in a VI in a long, long time o-[][]-o



You can do this in zebra, with more granularity (lock osc 1 and lfo rate, for example). Only found out recently but it's a great idea.


----------



## mk282 (Apr 24, 2015)

Stradibaldi @ 24.4.2015 said:


> "Sound lock" is the smartest feature in a VI in a long, long time o-[][]-o



And it's been done before, of course.  As wilx say, not only in Zebra, but you can lock each parameter individually in all u-he plugins.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 24, 2015)

Actually Sound Match is the more innovative feature. If it works well, could be very useful and powerful combined with sound lock.

I'll be honest, I hate u-he's browsers. Crude categories, arranged by patch designer. That's your lot. The power available in the Omni 2 browser isn't comparable really, searching 7,500+ patches by osciallator type, sound match, genre etc. Its in that context that sound lock will really shine, I'd anticipate.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 24, 2015)

Real time countdown clock now on Spectrasonics website : )
https://www.spectrasonics.net/index.php


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Apr 25, 2015)

4 calling birds.


----------



## catsass (Apr 25, 2015)

4 moons.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Apr 25, 2015)

I took a closer look at the new interface compared to the current and I'm glad to see that they have moved the orb and parts A and B to the master tabs that are always visible. Used to be that there was an Edit tab and then there were two sub tabs for layers A and B. And the Orb was on a sub tab of the "Main" tab or whatever, so it's much nicer that they got rid of the useless extra sub tabs. And I think that was quite necessary given that they've stuffed more things into the "zoom" tabs. Many controls are actually harder to get to now, bu at least now it seems like most things will be only two clicks away rather than three as was often the case before.

Truth is, Omni is worse than Absynth for tabbed pages, and I was looking at several of the zoom pages and there are only usually 7 or 8 controls (including some buttons) in some of them. I think they could have had less zoom pages personally, but at least all the controls are well laid out. It's probably one of the easiest synths to navigate so I can forgive it's tabbiness. Also I heard from support that they raised the number of automatable parameters to 512 from 256 which is cool. That means that we could control most parameters of a single part at least and leave some for effects and stuff.


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Apr 26, 2015)

Three French hens.


----------



## anp27 (Apr 26, 2015)

Praying to the synth gods that I will miraculously come into some money soon so that I can buy Omnisphere 2. Till that happens, I will just watch you guys from the sidelines... :(


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Apr 26, 2015)

anp27 @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> Praying to the synth gods that I will miraculously come into some money soon so that I can buy Omnisphere 2. Till that happens, I will just watch you guys from the sidelines... :(



Will you be upgrading from version 1 or will Omni 2 be your first purchase?


----------



## lee (Apr 26, 2015)

anp27 @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> Praying to the synth gods that I will miraculously come into some money soon so that I can buy Omnisphere 2. Till that happens, I will just watch you guys from the sidelines... :(



Me too, although I pray to same God Eric does.  

Looking forward to all the (free?) third party / home made sounds with new samples that will be available when people like you and me finally can afford omnisphere2. o-[][]-o


----------



## ag75 (Apr 27, 2015)

Is the Omnisphere upgrade downloadable or do you need to buy the box?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 27, 2015)

ag75 @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> Is the Omnisphere upgrade downloadable or do you need to buy the box?



Download.


----------



## Boberg (Apr 27, 2015)

This is very interesting.
I am looking to pick up my first soft-synth in the near future, and I was not sure if I were to go for Omnisphere as it's been out for quite some time. This makes me more certain that it's the go-to again.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Apr 27, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> ag75 @ Mon Apr 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Omnisphere upgrade downloadable or do you need to buy the box?
> ...



I think this may depend on who you purchase the upgrade from. Preordered mine from Sweetwater ($229) and assumed I'd receive a download code via email. Just received an email with a tracking number. I can't imagine they would FedEx a piece of paper with a code when they could email it, but I guess I'll find out soon...probably tomorrow.


----------



## Mystic (Apr 27, 2015)

Tone Deaf @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> I think this may depend on who you purchase the upgrade from. Preordered mine from Sweetwater ($229) and assumed I'd receive a download code via email. Just received an email with a tracking number. I can't imagine they would FedEx a piece of paper with a code when they could email it, but I guess I'll find out soon...probably tomorrow.


A lot of companies are actually doing that. The new Cakewalk, they sent a box with a code in it so you could register and download it online. I had a good chuckle over that.


----------



## fitzo (Apr 27, 2015)

Tone Deaf @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Mon Apr 27 said:
> 
> 
> > ag75 @ Mon Apr 27 said:
> ...



The Sweetwater sales guy I dealt with said that it was hard copy, as their sales sheet stated that a DVD-capable disc reader was necessary.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 27, 2015)

Tone Deaf @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> I think this may depend on who you purchase the upgrade from. Preordered mine from Sweetwater ($229) and assumed I'd receive a download code via email. Just received an email with a tracking number. I can't imagine they would FedEx a piece of paper with a code when they could email it, but I guess I'll find out soon...probably tomorrow.



Well, Eric says "download"

https://twitter.com/Spectrasonics/statu ... 8413151233



> @Thegetawayplan9 Upgrade physical package is just a download code of course...no media involved. A lot of users requested a preorder.


----------



## fitzo (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting that, Guy. 

I was rather hoping for discs, as I am concerned there will be a server logjam come Thursday.

Hopefully they've anticipated necessary server capacity correctly, and spread it around. Downloading anything from California can be a royal PITA at times.

Regardless, quite excited for the upgrade.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 27, 2015)

fitzo @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> Thanks for posting that, Guy.
> 
> I was rather hoping for discs, as I am concerned there will be a server logjam come Thursday.
> 
> ...



They do claim to be prepared with multiple nodes (I had that once, cleared up in a fortnight bdum tsh). Then again their website was down all day Sunday...

I've no idea how one measures such things, but this could be the largest volume of data for a VI release to date.


----------



## catsass (Apr 27, 2015)

Tone Deaf @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> I think this may depend on who you purchase the upgrade from. Preordered mine from Sweetwater ($229) and assumed I'd receive a download code via email. Just received an email with a tracking number. I can't imagine they would FedEx a piece of paper with a code when they could email it, but I guess I'll find out soon...probably tomorrow.


Maybe the FedEx guy is going to whisper your secret download code into your ear after you promise not to write it down anywhere (you can never be too careful with these things)


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Apr 27, 2015)

Two turtle doves...


----------



## Udo (Apr 27, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> ag75 @ Mon Apr 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Omnisphere upgrade downloadable or do you need to buy the box?
> ...


I believe within the USA (and possibly Canada), the downloadable upgrade is only available from Spectrasonics. Retailers apparently only sell a boxed version. I checked with JRRShop (btw, good price there; $206.10, after completing checkout). 

Outside the USA, download is available from the main distributor(s) in a country (at least in Australia). Despite the additional shipping cost to AU, it looks like the JRR deal would still works out a bit cheaper for me.


----------



## LFO (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok, I'm going to sound totally fanboyish, but I am so stoked for this release it is ridiculous. The videos sold me the first, second and upteenth time I've watched them. I am going to disappear for weeks when it is released, lose weight because I won't bother to eat and go deaf by overusing my eardrums. :D

Yes, that is a bit of an over exaggeration, but only a bit. 8) :shock: :lol: 

Kevin


----------



## bryla (Apr 27, 2015)

chrispire @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> Three French hens.


Read that one as three French horns


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 28, 2015)

Udo @ Tue Apr 28 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Mon Apr 27 said:
> 
> 
> > ag75 @ Mon Apr 27 said:
> ...



Again, not what Eric himself is saying. Retailers are selling a card with an authorisation number for the upgrade version.


----------



## Udo (Apr 28, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Apr 28 said:


> Udo @ Tue Apr 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Rowland @ Mon Apr 27 said:
> ...



Then Eric has got his facts wrong :wink: .... or, at least, there appears to be a communication problem somewhere between Eric > his staff > US retailers ....


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 28, 2015)

Udo @ Tue Apr 28 said:


> Then Eric has got his facts wrong :wink: .... or, at least, there appears to be a communication problem somewhere between Eric > his staff > US retailers ....



It would be rather surprising to get that wrong now, wouldn't it? There would be the small matter of Spectasonics having to produce the DVDs for one thing. Not saying its impossible, but in my experience retailers get this info wrong routinely. Even correctly distinguishing between a physical and a download product seems be an impossible task for Musician's Friend, for example.

To be fair, Time and Space seem to be in the know though:

http://blog.timespace.com/2015/02/spectrasonics-omnisphere-2-faq/ (http://blog.timespace.com/2015/02/spect ... ere-2-faq/)



> How is the Upgrade delivered?
> The Omnisphere 2 Upgrade package will be shipped on 30th April 2015. The upgrade package includes an upgrade code. The Omnisphere 2 upgrade will be a 17 GB download which will be made available through your Spectrasonics user account, once you have registered your upgrade code.
> 
> Will the Omnisphere 2 Upgrade be available as a physical product?
> Not at this time. The Spectrasonics download service is highly reliable though… even with slower connections.



EDIT - though I think they have the download size wrong... I believe it's expanded to around 20gb.


----------



## Udo (Apr 28, 2015)

Time and Space is in the UK. As I mentioned earlier, it's ok in Australia too. The confusion appears to be within the USA. Maybe the procedure was changed since it was first put to the retailers there.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 28, 2015)

Well we'll see. I'd be very surprised if Eric has this wrong, being the boss and the manufacturing implications an all.

I was wondering what their cut off date would have been for working on the product. They can work closer to the deadline if it's all download only, but of course there will also be full retail USB version, and that would have taken time to copy and ship to retailers. There's always the chance that even at launch the USB version might be out of date, but that's not such a big deal in this day and age.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Apr 28, 2015)

I guess we'll find out. Something will be arriving in my mailbox tomorrow and the mystery will be solved. If it is just a code, it does seem a bit of a waste of postage and packaging.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 28, 2015)

Can't we just ask ?
Spectrasonics Information <[email protected]>

I bet you would get a answer within a few hours.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Apr 28, 2015)

Dryden.Chambers @ Tue Apr 28 said:


> Can't we just ask ?
> Spectrasonics Information <[email protected]>
> 
> I bet you would get a answer within a few hours.



I would imagine they're pretty busy. In either case, I'll have my answer tomorrow. I'll report back as soon as I get my hands on it. I believe it probably is a code. Otherwise, if it is a physical upgrade, receiving it tomorrow would be a day earlier than everyone else, which I think they'd want to avoid.


----------



## madbulk (Apr 28, 2015)

Is it tomorrow? 
And is it just "sometime?" Like are we waiting for a tweet or an email?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 28, 2015)

madbulk @ Tue Apr 28 said:


> Is it tomorrow?
> And is it just "sometime?" Like are we waiting for a tweet or an email?



Thursday 9am PST


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 28, 2015)

Ha! Looks like Guy will be downloading at 9:01 am PST! o-[][]-o


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 28, 2015)

kurtvanzo @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> Ha! Looks like Guy will be downloading at 9:01 am PST! o-[][]-o



Only if I'm a minute late.

Actually my cable router has just fried, so that could stuff up everything. Grr.


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Apr 29, 2015)

And a partridge in a pear tree...


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 29, 2015)

who will post the first Omni2 demo ? Could it be a certain chap in Montreal ? : )


----------



## Trace (Apr 29, 2015)

How do we purchase the VIP upgrade? There does not seem to be a link in the Specter sonics tech shop. Do we have to wait until the 30th to purchase the upgrade from Spectrasonics?


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 29, 2015)

Trace @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> How do we purchase the VIP upgrade? There does not seem to be a link in the Specter sonics tech shop. Do we have to wait until the 30th to purchase the upgrade from Spectrasonics?



Looks like it.


----------



## madbulk (Apr 29, 2015)

That would actually be welcome news, in a way.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 29, 2015)

A day of fine tuning/checking the new patches, another day of joy! Youze guyz and gals are gonna be HAPPY!! =o o=?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 29, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> Actually my cable router has just fried, so that could stuff up everything. Grr.



Jurassic Park is back online.

Still tweaking eh, Ned? Wowzers. I guess the retail box poeps will just get download patch updates when they register.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 29, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> A day of fine tuning/checking the new patches, another day of joy! Youze guyz and gals are gonna be HAPPY!! =o o=?



I am so torn about this. The update is definitely worth the money and more than fair. And since I own all three libraries I get a discount.

But I keep asking myself, "Do I need it? What else could I buy with that money?"

I don't get hired to do much synth stuff and when I do I have Logic's array of synths, including the terrific new Retro Synth, the original Omnisphere, Moog Modular, several Linplug synths, OBXD etc.

But I probably will do it simply because I think Spectrasonics deserves my support.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 29, 2015)

It's not just synths, though. There are a lot of great new acoustic-based patches/soundscources.


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 29, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> But I keep asking myself, "Do I need it? What else could I buy with that money?"



Same here. But the good thing is that the discounted upgrade is not limited to a short intro-period.
So i will probably get the update when i have some time to explore it.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 29, 2015)

Radioactive Stalactites are this year's Burning Piano. Just sayin'.


----------



## fitzo (Apr 29, 2015)

USA Pre-order is, indeed, a nice cardboard envelope with a pretty card inside containing a download code usable tomorrow.

Still, saved USD20, and got the nice little pack of "penny" candy Sweetwater always sends along with a purchase.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 29, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> (o) I am so torn about this. The update is definitely worth the money and more than fair. And since I own all three libraries I get a discount.
> 
> But I keep asking myself, "Do I need it? What else could I buy with that money?"
> 
> ...



Honestly, I'd buy it for workflow stuff alone. All the browser enhancements (sound match and lock), the modulation window etc - it's already the best synth to work with, it'll be twice as responsive and musically literate now. All the rest of the stuff will expand the kinds of sounds it will excel at, but that's almost secondary to me.

To be fair, I reckon I use it in about 75% of everything I do.


----------



## vicontrolu (Apr 29, 2015)

This. I´d buy it just for the new features regarding search, match, lock, etc. The way they did it is just as its supposed to. Just because you are gonna save some precious time finding the correct sound the update has already been paid off, imo.


----------



## AmbientMile (Apr 29, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> Radioactive Stalactites are this year's Burning Piano. Just sayin'.



And it's cheaper than booking time on the Luray Caverns Stalacpipe Organ!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Great_Stalacpipe_Organ

I got to play this instrument when I was a child back in the early 70s. It was an amazing experience!!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 29, 2015)

Glad to hear your back up and running Guy, but how long do you suppose before Eric's server starts crashing tomorrow? My guess is it will be struggling by 9:30, and at 10 will take a nap after a nervous breakdown. :lol: After pre-orders and VIPs it will be like the worst of LA traffic, then again Eric is a clever fellow, perhaps he's prepared. /\~O


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 29, 2015)

Everyone is predicting meltdown tomorrow, so I'm going to be deliberately perverse and place my bet on a smooth-as-butter fun time for all. I also think that the subsequent outpouring of universal joy and harmony will finally resolve the problems in Palestine and the Ukraine by 1pm PST.


----------



## RCsound (Apr 29, 2015)

i think i'll will wait patiently to the spectrasonics servers meltdown... then, i'll enjoy watching the comments of many users of this forum about omni2, and some days later with long teeth, nervous and some desperation, after all these years waiting, start downloading Omni 2.

maybe.....


----------



## catsass (Apr 29, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> Everyone is predicting meltdown tomorrow, so I'm going to be deliberately perverse and place my bet on a smooth-as-butter fun time for all. I also think that the subsequent outpouring of universal joy and harmony will finally resolve the problems in Palestine and the Ukraine by 1pm PST.


I am expecting nothing short of a perfect cosmic harmonic convergence.


----------



## maestro2be (Apr 29, 2015)

Does anyone know if the claim of "free grace period THRU May 2015" absolutely means until the end of the month of May?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi,

I'm surely looking forward to updating to *Omnisphere 2*

The new features are simply awesome, lots of new possibilities for sound design. 

I wonder if there are more acoustic orchestral patches, ie. Especially Strings, Brass, and Woodwinds compared to what Omnisphere 1 offered ? I don't think I heard Eric mentioned anything about this detail in his video demos of Omnisphere 2. 

I'm planning to wait around one week after it has been released (tomorrow) :lol: until their servers are less busy to buy, and download the update. Since, I have Omnisphere, Trilian, and Stylus RMX , The update price is $199, according to what Eric mentioned about the pricing. which imho. is quite a great deal. 

OH ... and Congratulations and many Thanks to Mr. Eric Persing, and the rest of the Spectrasonics team, for moving Omnisphere forward to the next level of excellence ! 

I wonder when *Stylus RMX* will get a similar update treatment ? 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Dan Mott (Apr 29, 2015)

I must say - The new gran engine sounds very, very good.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 29, 2015)

Is it already 13 years? Geeze! Hard to believe but yeah, I got older. :lol: 

I remember when I first installed the dream synth module, Atmosphere. I was in synth heaven! :D


----------



## blougui (Apr 30, 2015)

I still haven't figured yet how to upgrade - from France.
directly from Spectra ? I guess not. Not possible from Best-Service. D/L only ? It's what I've understood but still unsure.

Erik


----------



## Mystic (Apr 30, 2015)

03
02
01
00
Annnnnnnnnd the site is broken.


----------



## tokatila (Apr 30, 2015)

Internet broke. It was crushed by stalactites.


----------



## RCsound (Apr 30, 2015)

Aaaaaand¡¡ server down


----------



## fitzo (Apr 30, 2015)

I accessed the site okay; timer was at zeroes. Logged in, submitted pre-ordered upgrade code properly on my acc't information page, and it told me "The Omnisphere 2 Upgrade will be available for download on April 30." No go.
Ooops


----------



## Mystic (Apr 30, 2015)

I get: "This product requires to be installed
and registered in your user account."

Derp?


----------



## rJames (Apr 30, 2015)

I"m in the same upgrade loop as you are.

Currently there seems to be no way to upgrade. Choose UPGRADE then you get a choice to Close the window or go to the product page where you click the link to upgrade and get right back into the loop.

Perfect time to upgrade since I have workers and its too loud to work.


----------



## Mystic (Apr 30, 2015)

Got the downloader. Token validation failed.
So much for being ready for the mass amount of people.


----------



## rJames (Apr 30, 2015)

Working well here now. Finished downloading. Currently installing.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Apr 30, 2015)

I was just able to get to the upgrade screen, entered all cc data and clicked to purchase….. Then - wait for it - server crash as I'm waiting for the purchase confirmation. I'm not sure if it went through or not. lol


----------



## Maestro77 (Apr 30, 2015)

Definitely waiting for the storm to pass before even attempting to upgrade.


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Apr 30, 2015)

It's Christmas! No, wait...looks like Santa got stuck in the chimney for some. Patience kids.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 30, 2015)

I have to say I called this one, but I really thought the delay of April 30 th was to reinforce his servers.  we I went to there upgrade page I found this....

The Spectrasonics Techshop is Closed for Maintenance.

Due to extremely high demand for Omnisphere 2 Upgrades, we are significantly expanding our bandwidth before reopening. 

We are very sorry for the inconvenience due to our technical issues. Please check back again next week. 

If you have any concerns, please feel free to contact us directly: [email protected]

Those that downloaded before the hang up, consider yourself one of the blessed few.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 30, 2015)

the masses stand in line. omnisphere is the iphone of plugins!


----------



## Leeward (Jul 8, 2016)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but yesterday I finally got hold of Omnisphere 2 (having never even used the first edition) and I am in love. Been playing around with it for about 4 hours straight!

I was afraid that the continuous hype of both editions I've heard over the years would leave me disappointed but this is an absolutely amazing array of sounds... that you can do almost anything to. Brilliant!

This is going straight into my template!


----------



## rJames (Jul 8, 2016)

Well, you should be sorry. Don't be afraid of continuous hype. Embrace it. It doesn't do "almost anything." It does everything. I'm having mine bake me a batch of chocolate chip cookies as we speak.


----------

